# 06 Duramax issues



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Any issues with an 06 duramax I should be concerned about? Thinking about purchasing one with 125k on it. 4x4 lwb, 4dr cab. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## fishingo3 (May 26, 2004)

Check the transfer case. Chevy has a problem with them, they rub a hole in the case from the inside. There is a fix for them but will cost a few bucks.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

fishingo3 said:


> Check the transfer case. Chevy has a problem with them, they rub a hole in the case from the inside. There is a fix for them but will cost a few bucks.


I have been researching the 06/07 model duramaxes too, and i had not heard of this issue. Do you know what causes it, and what the fix is? Any way to check without having to actually crack open the transfer case?


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

*duramax issues*






fishing 03, found this, it's what gulfcoast is referring to.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

fireguy said:


> fishing 03, found this, it's what gulfcoast is referring to.


Interesting. So is this a pretty regular issue with the 06/07 model Silverado p/u trucks? Are other years unaffected?


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry, got the fishing03 and gulfcoast backwards, but they know that.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Weeping OEM tranny cooler lines, mid steering shaft dries out... And wheel bearings. That's it for me. All easy repairs diy.. Never experienced anything weird with the xfer case. Just diesel and oil changes. 115K miles. The AC system can lose it's mind sometimes. It will blow hot air like the flaps are stuck. Next engine start it's back after the reboot. This happens very rare and still trying to figure out the sequence of steps to cause it to paint itself into a corner and get stupid. It happens only when the wife is playing with the AC controls keeping her side warm. Best no hassle vehicle I have owned in a long time.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I bought the truck you are speaking of. Prior posts are correct. Steering shaft issues...$65 DIY. Glow plugs...$25 each DIY.
Lovin' it....The LBZ is an absolute beast!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've seen most of what iamatt said on an '05, both antilock brake front bearings at ~$500 a pop at a shop. Steering shaft dry out. AC system as mentioned, only a couple of times. Tensioner pully (regular wear and tear, easy fix). No transfer case issue here. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Drill the steering shaft, tap it and put in a zerk, blend door issues can be easily replaced,,, (if it's the drivers side), research it


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Replaced the transfer case and 3 front wheel bearings on my 07, total of $4000, 120,000 miles.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

uncle dave said:


> Replaced the transfer case and 3 front wheel bearings on my 07, total of $4000, 120,000 miles.


Dam. You got 3 front wheels on that truck?


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

All transfers in those models will eventually leak because of where the pump mounts in the housing. Fix is simple and cheap as long as you catch it early. Mine started at around 150,000 miles. Good news is it a DIY job if you have any mechanical ability. I did the guard that goes over the pump and a full bearing kit for $85 plus the cost of a jb weld kit to patch the hole in the housing. Tranny cooler lines are going to also leak behind the front bumper where they go from metal to rubber and back. There are many after market fixes for them that arent crazy expensive. Even the fuel pump is reasonable, $500-$700 for factory rebuilds. These are however, an incredible PITA to change. Everything but the turbo comes off the top and everything comes off the front. 

Change filter regularly and you wont be changing pumps and injectors. Just installed a new set of injectors on mine at just under $3000 for all 8.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

So,with regular maintenance this engine is fairly bulletproof?? Except for the noted items?? What of the LLY??


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

LLY is basically the same motor with less hp


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

fireguy said:


> Drill the steering shaft, tap it and put in a zerk, blend door issues can be easily replaced,,, (if it's the drivers side), research it


Ahhh I just drive it. Also power side window glass gets a little jiggy with it and bounces around.


----------

